# MT2 ? How would a women go about using this stuff? (new to this all sorry)



## Jenie (May 16, 2013)

Hello yall!

Well after just finishing my very first Clen cycle ( and keto I added in thanks to input here, got them from CEM BTW) I felt it went really well and I am now interested in ordering the MT2 also to try! 
It seems this stuff is good for a tan and skin protection and I like that a lot.

But I am confused on dose a women should take, how, when, what to look for in terms of taking too much?
I have read a bunch of threads on it, but I still feel I need to ask since one thread will say 1mg eod then another will say 0.5mg 2 times a week!?
I see it can make you feel a bit nauseous for a few min, but then I also see posts it can make you horny and dizzy!?!? LMFO!

Just trying to get some more insight before I order.

also, how many bottles would I need to get a tan then keep it for say 5 months?


Thanks alot guys n gals! This place is awesome!


----------



## Jenie (May 22, 2013)

Bump up?

Common, I am curious on what exp you guys n gals have with MT2 and what kind of dosing you used for this stuff.

I was thinking 1mg eod for a few weeks then half that?

thanks!


----------



## chocolatemalt (May 22, 2013)

I had good tanning results at .5 to 1 mg ED for several weeks.  I'm male though.  My ex-gf was taking .25-.5 mg and getting quite dark as well.  The only downside was a 2-hr red face flush every time I pinned.  YMMV.


----------



## SheriV (May 22, 2013)

I didn't do a load phase or anything and stuck right around .5 ED for like two weeks 

I turned into a got damned polynesian and stayed that way for a few months


----------



## SheriV (May 22, 2013)

oh andf regarding your op....yeah it can make you horny and nauseous with sa raging headache...not a fun combo


----------



## bobbyboy (May 23, 2013)

This is how I run it and my fianc?  too. 25mg Ed for 8. Then .25mg EOD there after. I just look in the mirror and when I have the color I want I back off to .25mg twice a week. I respond very well at this dose. I feel flushed 10 mins after I pin but its very mild and it goes away in 15 mins. I only tan once a week or every two weeks. I get comments every where I go. My fianc? responds good at this too, not quite as good as me but her color looks great, not to dark and no orange or any bs like that. I believe less is more. Why run 1mg EOD when you can get by on way less without the nausea. When I started using it a few months ago I ran .25mg/day for 8 days, then .5mg EOD for 8 days. I only tanned once for 10mins and had to back off. I looked Mexican. Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (May 23, 2013)

les is more with this stuff and i go slow.when i first started i went big doses and taned a lot and was taking big doses everyday i got super dark and had huge dark freckles and molds.but now i have learned  how to do it i take small doses idk if know when or how much just ever so often maybe 1 or 2 times a week somtime i will go weeks maybe even a month with out any or tanning still dark takes longer to get dark at first going slow but no freckles or molds and not to dark.but still dark once you use this stuff you will stay dark for a long long time.but please becarefull me and a friend of mine both used the mt2 and tanned had molds and stuff from taking high doses at first before i learned the best way to take this stuff.well we both have had molds removed and both mine and his came back as  skin cancer so be carfull.


----------



## Jenie (May 24, 2013)

chocolatemalt said:


> I had good tanning results at .5 to 1 mg ED for several weeks.  I'm male though.  My ex-gf was taking .25-.5 mg and getting quite dark as well.  The only downside was a 2-hr red face flush every time I pinned.  YMMV.


Thank you for input!  I think I will back down my dose!


SheriV said:


> I didn't do a load phase or anything and stuck right around .5 ED for like two weeks
> 
> I turned into a got damned polynesian and stayed that way for a few months


You got that dark in only 2 weeks!?!? I thought it would take months!  Thank you for tip



SheriV said:


> oh andf regarding your op....yeah it can make you horny and nauseous with sa raging headache...not a fun combo


Thanks. I guess I will find out soon enough, I will try less to see how I feel, 1mg ed might be too much it seems.


bobbyboy said:


> This is how I run it and my fianc?  too. 25mg Ed for 8. Then .25mg EOD there after. I just look in the mirror and when I have the color I want I back off to .25mg twice a week. I respond very well at this dose. I feel flushed 10 mins after I pin but its very mild and it goes away in 15 mins. I only tan once a week or every two weeks. I get comments every where I go. My fianc? responds good at this too, not quite as good as me but her color looks great, not to dark and no orange or any bs like that. I believe less is more. Why run 1mg EOD when you can get by on way less without the nausea. When I started using it a few months ago I ran .25mg/day for 8 days, then .5mg EOD for 8 days. I only tanned once for 10mins and had to back off. I looked Mexican. Good luck and let us know how it goes.


WOW the stuff sounds very quick to work!I will back down what I planned. I was a bit worried about that orange look, but it does not seem to be an issue with MT2, thankfully! I will post up when I start it for sure. hope I react well to it!



BIGBEN2011 said:


> les is more with this stuff and i go slow.when i first started i went big doses and taned a lot and was taking big doses everyday i got super dark and had huge dark freckles and molds.but now i have learned  how to do it i take small doses idk if know when or how much just ever so often maybe 1 or 2 times a week somtime i will go weeks maybe even a month with out any or tanning still dark takes longer to get dark at first going slow but no freckles or molds and not to dark.but still dark once you use this stuff you will stay dark for a long long time.but please becarefull me and a friend of mine both used the mt2 and tanned had molds and stuff from taking high doses at first before i learned the best way to take this stuff.well we both have had molds removed and both mine and his came back as  skin cancer so be carfull.


Skin cancer?!?  Half the reason I am going to take this is to AVOID skin cancer! 
I plan to be out in sun and wanted to build up protection with the MT2, the tan is just a plus!
I sure hope there was some sort of mistake or that it would not have a chance of happening with low amounts. 
I always saw it as a protection not cause. I am also pretty sure that is why they are researching it right now, for protection. but big doses I guess like anything too much can cause harm?

Thank you ALL for the input!

I LOVE this forum!


I think I will try 0.25mg eod for a couple weeks and see how I feel, then maybe go to 0.5mg eod if all is well and when I feel I am dark enough I will drop it to 0.5mg 1 time a week.
Sounds ok?

Thanks guys n gals!


PS. Does it matter how much water ( the bac water stuff) I add to the bottle? Is 2-3ml enough?
I see people post all sorts of amounts so I assume it does not matter too much?

Thanks again!


----------



## chocolatemalt (May 24, 2013)

Jenie said:


> PS. Does it matter how much water ( the bac water stuff) I add to the bottle? Is 2-3ml enough?
> I see people post all sorts of amounts so I assume it does not matter too much?
> 
> Thanks again!



Yeah it doesn't matter.  You just need to know how much drug (e.g. 10mg) is in the bottle to figure out the per-mL concentration.  If you use 2ml bac water, then you made 10mg/2mL solution, or 5mg/mL (same thing).  To get .5 mg into your slin pin you'll draw up just 1/10th of a mL.  This is a nice, tiny amount of stuff to pin -- super easy.


----------



## blergs. (Jun 4, 2013)

chocolatemalt said:


> Yeah it doesn't matter.  You just need to know how much drug (e.g. 10mg) is in the bottle to figure out the per-mL concentration.  If you use 2ml bac water, then you made 10mg/2mL solution, or 5mg/mL (same thing).  To get .5 mg into your slin pin you'll draw up just 1/10th of a mL.  This is a nice, tiny amount of stuff to pin -- super easy.



well put!

I add 2ml personally and am using CEM's MT2 right now (on a rat study of course) and find that 0.5mg 2X a week generally works very well for me. 
but skin types vary so you may want less or more overall to build up tan.  
I would rec 0.25mg 2-3X a week your first week and see how you feel. then if 0.5mg 2X a week seems ok, stick to that till you got your subjects tan where you want it.

Good luck!


----------



## mishag (Jun 4, 2013)

Does anyone notice retaining any unwanted water retention from using mel2 in the abdomen?


----------



## Swfl (Jun 4, 2013)

I go low dose .2mg max. if i take it during the day i get flu like symptoms cant regulate body temp i'm either freezing or sweating...  Take just before bed and A-ok in the morning. my wife is about the same dose she takes in the morning and get nausious for about 1-2 hrs then is ok.  we take it no more than 2 times per week. it stays with you for mos so no need to does heavily. she is a redhead and is verry fair skinned and tans nicely with this protocol. not super dark but has color. I tan well with this stuff but develope brown mole/freckels in unflattering places (face) so I limit to once or twice per month.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jun 4, 2013)

mishag said:


> Does anyone notice retaining any unwanted water retention from using mel2 in the abdomen?


no I notice that it dries me out and makes it easier to get cut while using mt2 for me.


----------



## SheriV (Jun 4, 2013)

^^ ditto, Id almost wonder if it didnt have some ghrp in it or something if I was retaining water

my last batch of mt2 was bunk which is really odd given the source


----------



## Jenie (Jun 13, 2013)

thank you all!
I am about to start it! I am excited!
I will start a thread log tomorrow on it.

I really like this forum, thank you for all the help guys!
-
ps. I will go 0.2mg-0.3mg 2 times a week to start I think.


----------



## Swfl (Jun 13, 2013)

Jenie said:


> thank you all!
> I am about to start it! I am excited!
> I will start a thread log tomorrow on it.
> 
> ...



That is a good starting dose. I'd even go .1-.15 for very first shot. If you feel good there up it, keep going up till you get sides the back down


----------



## chocolatemalt (Jun 13, 2013)

One of the possible sides is extreme horniness.  Best not to be alone when you pin.


----------



## Jenie (Jun 24, 2013)

Swfl said:


> That is a good starting dose. I'd even go .1-.15 for very first shot. If you feel good there up it, keep going up till you get sides the back down



I ended up doing 250mcg (just under 0.3mg) and it was not too bad.
 I got all paranoid after reading side effects online, but It was not as bad as I thought it may be! I felt a bit uneasy for like 10 min then it was gone and I felt normal!
 I felt a bit flushed in face, but I can not tell if it was from my anxiety pre-shot or from the MT2 itself. but I didn't pass out so I'm happy! haha

I will stick to this amount for now, I will post up my log soon ... been lazy and busy with work..


----------



## SheriV (Jun 24, 2013)

yeah...the sides really ARENT that bad

but I get a decently bad headache from say CEM's stuff but tan as fuck fast on it...whereas I've used some from two other sources and one I didn't get a headache but the tanning was "meh" and another no headache and no tan


----------



## SheriV (Jun 24, 2013)

fwiw I also really like a lot CEM's ancillaries I've played around with


----------



## blergs. (Jun 25, 2013)

SheriV said:


> yeah...the sides really ARENT that bad
> 
> but I get a decently bad headache from say CEM's stuff but tan as fuck fast on it...whereas I've used some from two other sources and one I didn't get a headache but the tanning was "meh" and another no headache and no tan


HA! I DO get Dark as F*%K on CEM's MT2 but I don't get any head ache at all, just a bit uneasy for about 10min and I am fine again.



SheriV said:


> fwiw I also really like a lot CEM's ancillaries I've played around with



YEP! I keep telling peeps CEM! using them for years now and love em. for peps and the RC's good shit!


----------



## house02 (Dec 14, 2013)

Swlf,  Very interested to hear, since I feel that most people way overdose on MT2.  Does the once or twice a month dosing prevent the moles/freckles for you?   If you did no loading and just .2mg a month,  how long do you think it would take for tan to develop (with reasonalbe UV exposure)?   Thanks


----------



## house02 (Dec 14, 2013)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> les is more with this stuff and i go slow.when i first started i went big doses and taned a lot and was taking big doses everyday i got super dark and had huge dark freckles and molds.but now i have learned  how to do it i take small doses idk if know when or how much just ever so often maybe 1 or 2 times a week somtime i will go weeks maybe even a month with out any or tanning still dark takes longer to get dark at first going slow but no freckles or molds and not to dark.but still dark once you use this stuff you will stay dark for a long long time.but please becarefull me and a friend of mine both used the mt2 and tanned had molds and stuff from taking high doses at first before i learned the best way to take this stuff.well we both have had molds removed and both mine and his came back as  skin cancer so be carfull.



Hi Ben,  very interested in your low and slow dosing.  Can you share you dose?  Also, do you think once a month dosing would be effective at all?  Thanks


----------

